# Anti happy-hour regulations



## Complainer (19 Mar 2010)

I recall some rules or regulations brought in some time ago to ban happy-hours in pubs. Can anyone point me to the specific of these rules? If a pub was advertising pints at €4 up to 6pm, would this be breaching these rules?


----------



## Caveat (19 Mar 2010)

Well, from: 

http://www.citizensinformation.ie/c...nal-law/criminal-offences/alcohol_and_the_law

*Selling alcohol at reduced prices 'Happy Hour'*

_Since August 2003 it is illegal in Ireland to sell alcohol at reduced prices for a limited period during any day. (In other words, 'happy hour' is now prohibited)._ 

The same site also mentions the intoxicating liquor act 2003 - which may make specific reference to this law as it came out the same year.


----------



## Complainer (19 Mar 2010)

Thanks - From the wording of the 2003 Act;



> *20.*—(1) A licensee shall not supply intoxicating liquor on the licensed premises at a reduced price during a limited period on any day.
> 
> (2) In _subsection (1)_, “reduced price” means a price less than that regularly being charged for the intoxicating liquor during an earlier period after 10.30 a.m. (12.30 p.m. on a Sunday) on the day concerned.



it looks to me that the ban stops somebody reducing the prices during the day, but doesn't stop somebody selling at a reduced price from opening hour up to a certain time during the day. 

So the reduced price before 6pm isn't against the Act, afaik. Would that be how others read this?


----------



## Caveat (19 Mar 2010)

My reading of it would be that you can reduce the prices but only over a whole day - not over a limited 'window'.

With that in mind I can't see how the other example is still legal. Surely up to 6 is still a limited period?

Unless, after 6 is 'night' as opposed to day?

_Edit: No, sorry, I think you are right - the wording of the subsection threw me for a minute._

_Crossed with Complainer too!_


----------



## Complainer (19 Mar 2010)

Caveat said:


> With that in mind I can't see how the other example is still legal. Surely up to 6 is still a limited period?


Yes, but it is not "a price less than that regularly being charged for the intoxicating liquor during an earlier period after 10.30 a.m. (12.30 p.m. on a Sunday) on the day concerned."

The regular price was not charged earlier on that day (because the reduced price applied from opening time up to 6pm), so this part of the Act doesn't apply, as far as I can see?


----------



## Caveat (19 Mar 2010)

Mangled editing and bad timing on my part! - to reiterate, yes I agree with you, that seems to be the case.


----------



## invest-or (11 Apr 2013)

Some pubs are currently doing "flip-a-coin" drinks promotions during certain hours. They flip a coin, and if it's heads you get the drink for free, tails you have to pay. So effectively a 50% price reduction for a certain time period, but it seems to get around the law.


----------

